# Blackberry Glazed Baby Back Ribs



## RichardRLJ (Nov 14, 2010)

I am going in to cut up a batch for dinner and the freezer right now!

Blackberry Glazed Baby Back Ribs (Janice James's Recipe)

3-4 racks baby back ribs

Rub: 

3 tablespoons chili powder 	2 Teaspoons onion powder 
2 teaspoons red pepper	2 teaspoons garlic powder 
Â½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 	2 teaspoons coarse salt 

Combine ingredients and rub all over ribs.  Meaty side up, cover ribs snugly with foil and bake at 375 degrees on upper oven shelf for 40-minutes and then move to lower shelf and cook 40 minutes.  (When using two pans on two shelves of the oven, I just trade places with the pans.) Open foil and bake ribs until tender â€“ checking for doneness every 15-20 minutes until fork-tender.  Remove from oven; pour off any fat from baking sheets to prevent flare ups.  Brush/pour glaze on ribs and broil 6-8 inches from broiler until crisp â€“ about 2-minutes.  

Glaze: 

Â¼ cup barbeque sauce (Masterpiece Original works well) 	 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar	1-2 tablespoon hot sauce - Tabasco
2 tablespoons honey	2 tablespoons Worchester
1 or 2 (10 ounce) jars seedless blackberry jam or preserves (Great Value Seedless Blackberry Preserves is inexpensive and works well) â€“ use two jars of preserves if you prefer lots of sauce on ribs.

Except for hot sauce, combine all ingredients in saucepan and cook over medium heat, stirring often, until glaze comes to boil.  Remove from heat, add hot sauce.


----------



## mrpesas (Feb 6, 2011)

I just smoked a rack of ribs for "The Big Game".  I'm new to it and have only tried dry rubs.  I'll have to try the blackberry glaze next time.  Any suggestion on how to tweak the process to work in a smoker?


----------



## Beathard (Feb 7, 2011)

It is real easy to cook really good ribs in a smoker or on the grill. Use the secret most BBQ resteraunts use...  Bake them most of the way then finish them up on the grill or in the smoker.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Feb 7, 2011)

Just be sure to put the blackberry glaze on near the end!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to try this one!


----------



## Martin O (Feb 10, 2011)

Great recipe!  I plan on doing this soon along with another glaze with guava as the base.


----------



## rhitland (Feb 12, 2011)

Sauce is the Boss!


----------

